# UPC and direct debit



## Bachelor Boy (11 Jul 2012)

Hi, in order to try and save some money I am considering using direct debit to pay UPC and save on the 3.75 they charge for non DD.  I always pay them on time so it makes sense to do it.  However I am very wary of doing this as I have had bad experiences with direct debit before.  E.G An post charging me for two months TV license fee when I was no longer living at a particular address and had no TV in the new address.  I used to get Broadband of Esat BT and paid them every 2 months.  When I left Esat BT charged me two months line rental in advance and meant I was charged a fee for a months line rental I never used.  In both cases because they deducted the money from my account already and when I queried it, I was told very politely to go and take a running jump.  I could have tried taking them to a small claims court, but in both cases the loss was around 25 euros which would barely cover the cost of the claim and it wasn't worth the hassle.  It is still very frustraing to be ripped off.  Can anyone out there who uses NTL direct debit advise me of experiences with them.  Do they repay you when they make a mistake.  Is their Direct debit system reliable.  Any problems with them overcharging etc.


----------



## vandriver (12 Jul 2012)

Whilst,in my experience,UPC used to be a bit flaky in the billing dept,I have not had a problem for years with them.You can view your bills online at myupc (they don't send out bills) .


----------



## vandriver (12 Jul 2012)

Also ,acquaint yourself with the rules of the Direct Debit Scheme,and especially your right to get a refund from your own bank for incorrect dd's


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2012)

+1


Bachelor Boy said:


> ...when I queried it, I was told very politely to go and take a running jump. I could have tried taking them to a small claims court, but in both cases the loss was around 25 euros which would barely cover the cost of the claim and it wasn't worth the hassle.


You don't have to. Just make a written complaint, ask for it to be acknowledged in writing, and indicate that you will then refer the matter to ComReg (not that they'll do anything). CC your bank and say you want the unauthorised DDs refunded immediately, or the matter escalated to a formal complaint (and thereafter, if need be, to the Financial Services Ombudsman).

Doing nothing only encourages sharp practice by an already poorly-regulated industry.


----------



## Gulliver (14 Jul 2012)

If you are using Direct Debit to pay for a service, and you discontinue using that service, then you should cancel the direct debit at your bank.  Then, if a further DD is paid, you can complain to the bank, and later to the Financial Ombudsman.

If you do not cancel the DD at the bank, and a subsequent DD is paid, you have a much weaker case


----------



## Bachelor Boy (19 Jul 2012)

Thank so much for your advice and the info links above. I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

I pay my UPC standard package bill once a year by cheque. I am not on their DD scheme. I got the letter the other day saying that I will be charged a €3.75 fee every year if I don't pay by DD.  I don't want to pay by DD. Has anyone successfully fought this charge and won?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Oct 2012)

Not that I know of. They get around it legally by claiming that there's no "fee" or "charge" for non-DD payments, just a discount if you _do _pay by DD.

It's €3.75/month, by the way.


----------



## STEINER (10 Oct 2012)

I looked at an elderly relative's UPC bill as I wanted to check out the digital switchover issue.  She still pays by cash at the PO and isn't charged the €3.75, probably a UPC oversight.  My elderly MIL has the same package and is charged the €3.75.


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's €3.75/month, by the way.


 
€3.75 per month?  Surely not.  I pay the lot in one sum annually.  Are they going to charge me 12 x €3.75?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Oct 2012)

You better believe it.
http://support.upc.ie/app/answers/detail/a_id/132/~/direct-debit-fee

Steiner's relatives must have just slipped through the net. Not that unusual in a company whose billing department makes Laurel and Hardy look like slick professionals.


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2012)

Their Broadband is supposed to be hard to beat but if you don't have it, why not go free to air/saorview now that analogue is being switched off on the 24th and no more bills at all.


----------



## irbx (10 Oct 2012)

my bill i paided by dd with upc for last 4 years. 

when moved address the old account was in credit. (had to request refund) but came back into my account with in 2 weeks.

since aib brought in charges .20c per dd. i am still set up for dd but pay the bill via credit card straight away when i get it . so avoiding the dd charge


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

irbx said:


> my bill i paided by dd with upc for last 4 years.
> 
> when moved address the old account was in credit. (had to request refund) but came back into my account with in 2 weeks.
> 
> since aib brought in charges .20c per dd. i am still set up for dd but pay the bill via credit card straight away when i get it . so avoiding the dd charge


 
So you sign up for DD but pay immediately by credit card. Do they still not activate the DD though automatically?


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> You better believe it.
> http://support.upc.ie/app/answers/detail/a_id/132/~/direct-debit-fee
> 
> Steiner's relatives must have just slipped through the net. Not that unusual in a company whose billing department makes Laurel and Hardy look like slick professionals.


 
Looking at this it suggests that when I get my annual bill there will only be a 1 x €3.75 charge and not 12 x €3.75 charges.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Oct 2012)

That's not how I read it.


> Why use Auto Pay?
> It saves you money - you’ll save €3.75 on every bill when you sign up.


And from this it's pretty clear that the billing frequency is monthly:


> If you pay by Direct Debit, the payment due date is also the date we will deduct your bill amount from your bank account. This date is usually 14 days after your bill is issued e.g. bill is issued on the 7th, therefore the Direct Debit will be paid on the 21st.
> You can use the below table as a guide:


I'd be happy to be proven wrong, but...


SlurrySlump said:


> I got the letter the other day saying that I will be charged a €3.75 fee *every year* if I don't pay by DD.


Is this exactly what your letter says?


----------



## irbx (11 Oct 2012)

SlurrySlump said:


> So you sign up for DD but pay immediately by credit card. Do they still not activate the DD though automatically?



correct as long as i make payment at lease 5 working days before the bill is due. the direct debit is cancelled for that month and also get out of the charge.

this why i pay once i get notice and have a reminder repeating every month in google calendar to remind me.


----------



## SlurrySlump (11 Oct 2012)

This gets worse. I pay my bill annually not monthly. It's then out of the way for another year. If I switch to DD I will now be forced to pay it monthly. Anyone out there on an annual direct debit?


----------



## SoylentGreen (15 Oct 2012)

SlurrySlump said:


> So you sign up for DD but pay immediately by credit card. Do they still not activate the DD though automatically?


 
I was told today by customer service rep Lisa that if you pay them by credit card they will charge you the €3.75.


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Dec 2012)

SoylentGreen said:


> I was told today by customer service rep Lisa that if you pay them by credit card they will charge you the €3.75.


 
It seems very unfair that if you pay your annual premium in advance that you are charged a €3.75 fee. They have the use of your money for the year and for a service that they have not yet provided to you.


----------

